# Yesterday's News Vs Carefresh??



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

What are the differences?
Is one better/cheaper etc.?

I haven't decided which bedding I want to get, but I narrowed it down to these two.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I prefer yesterdays news, its cheaper and its recycled. Carefresh from my own experience can be dusty at times, and sometimes it smells weird and can stink a few hours after you've just cleaned out the cages. Its also more expensive.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Yesterday's news is what we use, even the bag it comes in is recycable. CareFRESH is also so lights it gets kicked out of the cage. Also makes a great place for ectoparasites to hide, and is very expensive. Very soft on the ratties feet though.


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol from what I'm hearing, I think I'll go with Yesterday's News.


----------



## ndmpatriot (Apr 28, 2010)

I personally have used CareFresh and Aspen. I read on a yahoo question that someone said CareFresh is more dusty than Aspen. From what I've seen CareFresh is less dusty.

Actually I use CareFresh Ultra.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

CareFRESH Ultra is a lot better than the original CareFRESH brands.


----------



## miosgoldenchance (Oct 30, 2009)

I use CareFresh ultra and it's not dusty at all. It is expensive and light, but it's also super soft.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't trust YN because 30% of it is made of sweepings from lumber mills and many people have found metal shards, hard plastic shards, metal foil, and even pieces of staples. 

I use carefresh ultra and have no complaints about it.


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh man, now i dunno what I want to use...
Yesterday's News or Carefresh Ultra...


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

TamSmith said:


> I don't trust YN because 30% of it is made of sweepings from lumber mills and many people have found metal shards, hard plastic shards, metal foil, and even pieces of staples.


I never heard that about YN. I was in petsmart, and I saw a bag of the pretty much same stuff, just $4 cheeper (I guess you pay for the name). It said 100% recycled paper.


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

Get a small bag of each and try it out for yourself! You may find you like one or the other better.


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

LittleShelby said:


> Get a small bag of each and try it out for yourself! You may find you like one or the other better.


Good Idea! lol


----------

